# 436 Acres Of Muskingum County Woodlands To Become Forest Legacy Project Property



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A 436-acre forested area located in Muskingum County and owned by Superior Hardwoods of Ohio, Inc. is the first woodland in the state to become permanently protected through the federal Forest Legacy Program. A recognition ceremony is planned for noon on Friday, May 9. 5/6/08

More...


----------

